# Italian model kits



## cheddar cheese (Apr 13, 2005)

Does anyone know a good site for getting plastic model kits of Italian planes? I wanna have my own Regia Aeronautica in my room..hehe 

TIA 8)


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 13, 2005)

Airfix do a G.50


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 14, 2005)

Yep I have the G.50...I found a couple of Caproni's, Macchis and Fiat but as of yet, no Reggianes...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 14, 2005)

I loved those SMER 1/50 scale kits - Made a MC.205 From an MC.200 and a G.55


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 14, 2005)

I saw an Re.2000 kit from Smer, but the scale is the problem. I only make 1:72 kits...


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 14, 2005)

there are some for sale on e-bay just type in re2000 prices arent too bad either - just check the postage as they are in the states


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 14, 2005)

Ok ill check ebay, Thanks!


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 14, 2005)

It's always good for rare kits- I got my Maryland and my Whitley off it


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 14, 2005)

Ill have to buy some when I get some more money.

I just spent the last hour drawing a Fiat G.56, Ill scan it in and put it up later I think.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Nov 18, 2006)

The only italian plane in my arsenal is the Macchi 202 i posted, it was my first airbrushed plane... the stores here don't have the italeri macchi 205 i want and the other italian fighters....  the most common brands here are Tamiya, Academy, Italeri and Trumpeter. There are some Revell and Hasegawa kits sometimes... and dragons


----------



## ndicki (Nov 18, 2006)

See what I can find... 1/72nd...

Azur:
Nardi FN305
Supermodello:
Macchi C205
Special Hobby:
Re2000 1serie
Macchi C200 1 serie bubbletop
Piaggio P.108 2 serie
CR25
Ro57bis
G.55 1 serie
CR25 transport
Heja I and II (Re2000 Hungarian built)
Italeri:
Macchi C202
SM79
CR42
Pavla:
CR42
Cr42CN
Re2005
Ro43
Ro44
Hasegawa:
Macchi C202

Those are the results of a quick scan of the Squadron mail order catalogue - 2000 Squadron - Your Online Hobby Shop: Mail Order Military Scale Plastic Models and Books - I have left out those which are so ancient as to be useless, such as the Airfix SM79, if a more recent, better one is available. Bear in mind that many of these are short-run, and will not be that easy to make! I recommend the Italeri ones first - they are good value, and well engraved, etc.


----------



## Vince57 (Nov 18, 2006)

The Supermodel line includes lots of interesting italian aircraft; I have almost their full model line in store and they're now out of sales; I was planning to sell some on e-bay. Would you like a list of what I have Cheddar Cheese? think there are Reggianes, CANT seaplanes, etc.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks guys but its ok...I've had a few kits for about a year now but I dont really model any more I have no time, so ill make the ones I have at some point and then stop I think...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 19, 2006)

Read about a MC 202 from Pacific Coast Models in Fine Scale Modeler last month. Supposed to be a pretty tough one though.


----------



## Vince57 (Nov 19, 2006)

Referring to the blueprints in the Aero Detail book about the Mc200/202/205 series, it looks like the Hasegawa Mc202 kit is the best for a good basis for a 202 or a 205 as well; one wing needs to be cut and lengthened though, cos wingspan was asymmetrical to counter engine torque. Making a 205 mainly requires to use the lower engine cowling part and cylindrical oil radiators from a Supermodel 205, as well as wing cannons.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 30, 2007)

speaking of italian a/c--does anyone know of a kit of the Savoia-Marchetti 75 (S.M. 75) transport. am mainly interested in 1/72. have ckecked quite a few sites, but, no luck. don't know if is just my luck or if this plane is so rarely modelled. any help appreciated.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi !!!

As I remember there was produced a vacuform Savoia-Marchetti 75 kit by the BROPLAN only.It it is an old kit and I think it won't be easy to find this.


----------



## hellmaker (Feb 6, 2007)

nice idea cedar...about having your own mini airforce.  I wanted to do that with luftwaffe und RAF but no luck yet... no time either...


----------



## HealzDevo (Feb 11, 2007)

Good luck in that. Don't forget to post photos of the planes for those of us that don't have the ability to create our own. I just like to collect the images of things such as models of planes, tanks and aircraft as well as photos of those things.


----------



## Bullo Loris (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi people, you saw: Italeri (1/72) will make the Caproni the Italian bomber of WWI, I'm very happy for this.

Bullo Loris


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 13, 2005)

Does anyone know a good site for getting plastic model kits of Italian planes? I wanna have my own Regia Aeronautica in my room..hehe 

TIA 8)


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 13, 2005)

Airfix do a G.50


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 14, 2005)

Yep I have the G.50...I found a couple of Caproni's, Macchis and Fiat but as of yet, no Reggianes...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 14, 2005)

I loved those SMER 1/50 scale kits - Made a MC.205 From an MC.200 and a G.55


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 14, 2005)

I saw an Re.2000 kit from Smer, but the scale is the problem. I only make 1:72 kits...


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 14, 2005)

there are some for sale on e-bay just type in re2000 prices arent too bad either - just check the postage as they are in the states


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 14, 2005)

Ok ill check ebay, Thanks!


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 14, 2005)

It's always good for rare kits- I got my Maryland and my Whitley off it


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 14, 2005)

Ill have to buy some when I get some more money.

I just spent the last hour drawing a Fiat G.56, Ill scan it in and put it up later I think.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Nov 18, 2006)

The only italian plane in my arsenal is the Macchi 202 i posted, it was my first airbrushed plane... the stores here don't have the italeri macchi 205 i want and the other italian fighters....  the most common brands here are Tamiya, Academy, Italeri and Trumpeter. There are some Revell and Hasegawa kits sometimes... and dragons


----------



## ndicki (Nov 18, 2006)

See what I can find... 1/72nd...

Azur:
Nardi FN305
Supermodello:
Macchi C205
Special Hobby:
Re2000 1serie
Macchi C200 1 serie bubbletop
Piaggio P.108 2 serie
CR25
Ro57bis
G.55 1 serie
CR25 transport
Heja I and II (Re2000 Hungarian built)
Italeri:
Macchi C202
SM79
CR42
Pavla:
CR42
Cr42CN
Re2005
Ro43
Ro44
Hasegawa:
Macchi C202

Those are the results of a quick scan of the Squadron mail order catalogue - 2000 Squadron - Your Online Hobby Shop: Mail Order Military Scale Plastic Models and Books - I have left out those which are so ancient as to be useless, such as the Airfix SM79, if a more recent, better one is available. Bear in mind that many of these are short-run, and will not be that easy to make! I recommend the Italeri ones first - they are good value, and well engraved, etc.


----------



## Vince57 (Nov 18, 2006)

The Supermodel line includes lots of interesting italian aircraft; I have almost their full model line in store and they're now out of sales; I was planning to sell some on e-bay. Would you like a list of what I have Cheddar Cheese? think there are Reggianes, CANT seaplanes, etc.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks guys but its ok...I've had a few kits for about a year now but I dont really model any more I have no time, so ill make the ones I have at some point and then stop I think...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 19, 2006)

Read about a MC 202 from Pacific Coast Models in Fine Scale Modeler last month. Supposed to be a pretty tough one though.


----------



## Vince57 (Nov 19, 2006)

Referring to the blueprints in the Aero Detail book about the Mc200/202/205 series, it looks like the Hasegawa Mc202 kit is the best for a good basis for a 202 or a 205 as well; one wing needs to be cut and lengthened though, cos wingspan was asymmetrical to counter engine torque. Making a 205 mainly requires to use the lower engine cowling part and cylindrical oil radiators from a Supermodel 205, as well as wing cannons.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 30, 2007)

speaking of italian a/c--does anyone know of a kit of the Savoia-Marchetti 75 (S.M. 75) transport. am mainly interested in 1/72. have ckecked quite a few sites, but, no luck. don't know if is just my luck or if this plane is so rarely modelled. any help appreciated.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi !!!

As I remember there was produced a vacuform Savoia-Marchetti 75 kit by the BROPLAN only.It it is an old kit and I think it won't be easy to find this.


----------



## hellmaker (Feb 6, 2007)

nice idea cedar...about having your own mini airforce.  I wanted to do that with luftwaffe und RAF but no luck yet... no time either...


----------



## HealzDevo (Feb 11, 2007)

Good luck in that. Don't forget to post photos of the planes for those of us that don't have the ability to create our own. I just like to collect the images of things such as models of planes, tanks and aircraft as well as photos of those things.


----------



## Bullo Loris (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi people, you saw: Italeri (1/72) will make the Caproni the Italian bomber of WWI, I'm very happy for this.

Bullo Loris


----------

